# 1099 Form- No Longer an UBERDRIVER



## MusicJazz (Jan 18, 2017)

So I recently shut down my account prior to the end of the year. 
I assumed I would still be able to log on and look at my tax documents, but I no longer have access to UBER driver or rider....

Uber states that there is no way for them to tell me how or if I will receive the 1099. 
I was paid out like $543 total for the year 2016. Since I presumed I would be able to still view my past earning statements I did not print these outs so I do not know that gross earning prior to the different fees uber takes out. 

What should I do? For what I have read Uber sends in a copy of the 1099 to the IRS, but will sometimes not send it to the actual person...


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

if thats the case then you wont know till after feb1st because according to the sight thats when the forms will be available.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I believe they only send a 1099 if you made $1500 or more.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Beur said:


> I believe they only send a 1099 if you made $1500 or more.


A 1099 is required for anyone to whom you pay $600 or more during the year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MusicJazz said:


> So I recently shut down my account prior to the end of the year.
> I assumed I would still be able to log on and look at my tax documents, but I no longer have access to UBER driver or rider....
> 
> Uber states that there is no way for them to tell me how or if I will receive the 1099.
> ...


If your total deposits are only $543, Uber would technically not be required to issue a 1099. What might be cause for concern is that Uber includes their commission and other fees in what they consider their payout to you, raising your "earnings" to over $600. So you deduct everything over the actual deposits on Schedule C. Even without a 1099, you are still required to file if your net self employment profit is at least $400. Use the $543 figure on Schedule C and subtract your own business expenses. If you tracked your mileage you should be able to get your net under that threshold.
I don't see why they would forward a 1099 to the IRS without a matching one to you. As long as your address is on file with them you should get anything they file with the IRS.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## MusicJazz (Jan 18, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> A 1099 is required for anyone to whom you pay $600 or more during the year.


I was paid out the $543, but with all the other fees uber does it was over $600.

On their website it says that Uber sends a copy of the 1099 to the IRS.

The problem is that I no longer have access to my uber account because when I informed them I no longer wanted to drive they shut me out of the driver and rider system.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MusicJazz said:


> I was paid out the $543, but with all the other fees uber does it was over $600.
> 
> On their website it says that Uber sends a copy of the 1099 to the IRS.
> 
> The problem is that I no longer have access to my uber account because when I informed them I no longer wanted to drive they shut me out of the driver and rider system.


Sounds like they will be sending you a 1099 in the mail. They file a copy electronically with the IRS from what I understand. 
To play it safe, assuming you are otherwise required to file, I would suggest including Schedule C showing the Uber numbers if you get a 1099, and if not, your own earnings and expenses.
Again, I'm not a tax pro.


----------

